# Does it matter if I lose 8 weeks PRSI credits in to get 8 weeks dole?



## redundant1 (8 Feb 2013)

Hi,

I've recently been made redundant and have got a lump sum of between €80,000 and €90,000.

If I apply for Jobseekers Benefit immediately I will get it for 9 months. (I won't be eligible for Jobseekers Allowance after the 9 months). But due to the size of my lump sum, they will not pay me for the first 8 weeks of the 9 months.
However, I will continue to get 'stamps' (I think they are called credits now).

If I wait 8 weeks and then apply for Jobseekers Benefit I will get it for the full 9 months. 
However, I will have a break in my stamps/credits for those 8 weeks.

I've heard different stories about whether or not a break in stamps/credits is something to be worried about.
One social welfare person told me that the loss of 8 stamps/credits won't make any difference to my state pension.
Another social welfare person told me that even the loss of 1 stamp/credit could adversely affect my state pension.

I have full stamps/credits for 15 years and have never signed on before.

Anyone any ideas or know where to find the correct information?
thanks!


----------



## pudds (8 Feb 2013)

To get a full pension you need a yearly average contributions of 48.

Between 20-47 average yearly contributions you would get 98% of the full rate, which is about €5 a week less than the full rate.


So unless your near retiring age I wouldn't worry too much about loosing 8
contributions.  I lost nearly 104 years back so now may only get a 98% pension.


----------



## eastbono (8 Feb 2013)

I agree with pudds...8-9 contributions wont matter a lot if your near retirement age. Of course the other sign of the coin is if you have a mortgage you mortgage protection will not kick in until you are registered as unemployed.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Feb 2013)

Nothing is guaranteed in the pension situation and already there have been quite significant changes in the qualifying conditions with much more coming down the tracks.
You can no longer qualify for a 98% pension with a yearly average of 20. You now need a yearly average of 40 for the 98%

OP:- The loss of those 8-9 credits may or may not have an effect on your pension depending on what other contributions you have in the past and future.  The past record looks good so hopefully the future will continue the same.

Always try to keep an unbroken record!!


----------

